# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  اجرای برنامه روی vps و نمایش نتیجه در pc

## soooot

سلام
من یه برنامه با پایتون نوشتم که با tkinter رابط گرافیکیش رو طراحی کردم و بدون مشکل روی کامپیوتر دسکتاپ کار میکنه.
برنامه رو به دو قسمت کد اصلی و رابط گرافیکی تقسیم کردم.
کد اصلی برنامه (بدون رابط گرافیکی) رو بردم روی سرور vps لینوکس و بدون مشکل اجرا میشه، در این برنامه از کتابخانه های pandas و numpy و requests و matplotlib و... استفاده شده
میخوام رابط گرافیکی برنامه که برای نمایش اطلاعات دریافتی و کنترل برنامه (شامل ارسال دستورات شروع و پایان و...) هست، روی کامپیوتر دسکتاپ اجرا بشه.
میتونم رابط کاربری رو طراحی کنم و اطلاعات رو با استفاده از requests مثلا از یه سایت بخونه و نمایش بده ولی نمیدونم چطور میتونم اطلاعات رو از برنامه ای که داره روی vps لینوکس اجرا میشه دریافت کنم، اینکه اطلاعات در لحظه (یا با تاخیر کم) دریافت بشه مهمه، چطور میتونم نتیجه عملیاتی که در برنامه پایتونی روی سرور vps در حال انجام هست رو در رابط گرافیکی برنامه روی کامپیوتر دریافت کنم و چطور میتونم دستوراتی رو توسط رابط گرافیکی برنامه به سرور vps بفرستم؟ 
سوال در رابطه با کد نویسی رابط گرافیکی نیست، سوال در رابطه با نحوه ارتباط بین دو قسمت یک برنامه پایتونی روی کامپیوتر و سرور هست. 
مثلا فرض کنید برنامه روی سرور، عدد 2 رو بعلاوه عدد 3 کرده و نتیجه شده عدد 5، من میخوام این نتیجه رو توسط قسمت دوم برنامه در کامپیوترم دریافت کنم، چطور میتونم این کار رو بکنم و برعکسش مثلا میخوام توسط رابط گرافیکی برنامه به بخشی از برنامه که روی سرور هست دستور اجرا شدن فانکشن x رو بفرستم، چطور باید این کار رو بکنم؟

----------

